# Algae Squad!!



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

I want you guys to create for me the ultimate algae busting fish/inverts list, anything you can think of that would do well in a community 75 gallon planted tank to fight algae. I want to hear what your "dream team" would be haha, have fun

-John


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Joetaff said:


> I want you guys to create for me the ultimate algae busting fish/inverts list, anything you can think of that would do well in a community 75 gallon planted tank to fight algae. I want to hear what your "dream team" would be haha, have fun
> 
> -John


Florida Flag Fish and or Molly: WIll consume String Algae Like Spaghetti and keep it from taking over a tank

Siamese Alage Eater: Will keep aquarium glass clean of most types of algae and is the only one known to eat red algae and the "dreaded Black Brush Algae."

Otocinclus: loves diatom algae and will keep plants clean of most types of algae(excluding blue green algae and string algae) without harming the plant leaves. It is said to be one of the most gentle fish when it comes to cleaning algae off plant leaves.

Nerite Snails:will not eat plants like other snails. And from what I read, although I cannot confirm 100%, the only snail known to consume blue green algae.

Cherry and Armano shrimp: will consume black Brush algae, and hair algae(although mine never did), in addtion to the normal soft green algae.

Source: 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_algaeeaters.htm
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16892


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't add the flag fish since they can become a problem for the shimp or other fish you might want to keep.

I have had the best luck with just Otocinclus, Nerites and Amanos though the amanos can become an issue as well since they will start to feed off the water surface and pull food like fish do. I would prefer RCS though I seriously doubt that they eat brush algae. 

SAE will become big fat and lazy and they will pester small fish.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

here is my current crew for a 38g

8 amano's
+100 cherries
1 (soon to be 5) 2" bushynose pleco.
3 otto's (will be 7 soon)
6 nerites.
8 baby apple snails
red rams horns


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's my current crew for a 38g

3 Ottos
1 3" Pleco
At least 11 Amanos
At least 5 cherry shrimp
At least 20 nerite snails
More mystery snails than I can count

I have to admit the nerite eggs all over the place look horrible to me. IMHO, their benefit doesn't outweight the mess they leave behind so I will be selling them shortly.


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great replies


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

> the only snail known to consume blue green algae.


Is this confirmed? Because if it is, I am getting like 20 for my 90g tank


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't forget pond snails & Malaysian Trumpet snails. They're good for keeping spot algae down. Trumpets are supposed to be a good indicator snail - if they're heading up in large numbers, you may have a water problem...

Now I have to go get a couple of mollies as I have nothing to eat hair algae. I have 3 Otos, pond & MTS in my 46. An Amano in my 5g and RCS in a 1g. I have hair in all 3 tanks to varying degrees.

Any particular type of molly better than others?

I've heard Flagfish tend to go after your plants once they've eaten all of the algae.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I personally think it's a big mistake using fish to control algae. Not that they can't help out, but depending upon your setup (tank size, light, etc.) you would sometimes need a ridiculous amount of fish to do the job. Your much better off IMO with a preventive system rather than a reactive one, which would be light duration control, feeding, stocking, WC and filter cleaning.

BTW - Plecos are one of the biggest waste producers I have ever seen and will do more harm than good in a planted tank in terms of algae control.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I generally agree, prevention is the best cure. That said, does the type of Molly matter? I have yet to figure out how to prevent hair algae.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> I generally agree, prevention is the best cure. That said, does the type of Molly matter? I have yet to figure out how to prevent hair algae.


From what I read, it is the "black" mollies that are said to eat hair algae.


----------

